# Manulife LPGA Classic Preview, Pairings and Discussions



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to Canada for the playing of the Manulife LPGA Classic. Many of you may remember last year's tournament when Inbee Park shot a final round 61 to defeat Cristie Kerr by 3 strokes. 

This will be tournament #14 of 32 on the 2015 LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1	Cheyenne Woods	-9	
1	Cristie Kerr	-9	
1	P.K. Kongkraphan -9	
4	Laetitia Beck	-8	
4	Sandra Gal	-8	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Suzann Pettersen	-13	F 
1	Mariajo Uribe	-13	F 
3	Cristie Kerr	-12	F 
4	Yani Tseng	-11	F 
4	Pernilla Lindberg	-11	F 
4	Kim Kaufman	-11	F 
4	Victoria Elizabeth	-11	F 
4	Laetitia Beck	-11	F 
4	Hyo Joo Kim	-11	F 
4	Brittany Lang	-11	F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1 Suzann Pettersen -19 F 
2 Mariajo Uribe -18 F 
3 Cristie Kerr -17 F 
4 Pernilla Lindberg -15 F 
5 Katie Burnett -14 F 
5 Brittany Lang -14 F 
5 Yani Tseng -14 F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to root for Suzanne and Yani today. Both have been in slumps, so it's nice to see both of them playing more to form.

I have always been amazed that Suzanne didn't constantly challenge to be #1. I've met her and for those who never have, believe me when I tell you there isn't a single thing about her that doesn't just scream out that girl is an athlete.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final scores: 

1	Suzann Pettersen	-22F 
2	Brittany Lang	-21	
3	Mariajo Uribe	-18F 
4	Minjee Lee	-16 
4	Jacqui Concolino	-16	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-16	
4	Cristie Kerr	-16	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It couldn't happen to a nicer girl.


----------

